# Babies boys in Tampa need a home



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

These are the last of Mimzys babies!!

They just turned 4 weeks old so they are about ready to move on. They are from a litter born to a rescue I took in. They have all been handled from early on and are very friendly.

Top ear black self the only white he has on him are his front toes. Too cute



Dumbo black self with white toes 



Dumbo black with a three leaf clover marking on his belly


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Umm, I sent you a PM a couple days ago. Did you get it?


----------

